# MPX - Mustera Property Group



## System (26 November 2014)

Mustera Property Group is an Australian focussed property investment and development Company. The Company provides a property development platform for quality residential, commercial and industrial, hospitality and mixed-use projects.

Mustera provides integrated property investment solutions with the ability to pursue a diverse range of Australian property opportunities across all investment types, capital structures and asset classes. The Company has existing contacts with private equity funds and investment institutions both in Australia and abroad.

http://mustera.com.au


----------

